# Canadian soldier killed in Mali



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP.





> *Canadian soldier killed in Mali*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, September 12, 2008 | 11:45 PM ET  *
> 
> ...


----------



## tova (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Pete031 (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rest in peace. I didn't know the Canadians had troops there or anywhere else in Africa...


----------



## 0699 (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 13, 2008)

May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2008)

Viper1 said:


> Rest in peace. *I didn't know the Canadians had troops there or anywhere else in Africa...*



If you are curious, here's a link to the Canadian Expeditionary Force Command site and a map of all our current International Operations.  I counted 4 locations in Africa...

http://www.cefcom.forces.gc.ca/site/ops/ops_mc_e.asp


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP to this fine Soldier.



Viper1 said:


> I didn't know the Canadians had troops there or anywhere else in Africa...



After being on this forum for a while, I've discovered that Canada is actually the worlds only REAL superpower.  So super, in fact, that it's able to get other Nations to quarrel amongst themselves, while they quietly move about the Earth saving it from itself.  :)


----------

